# Ecuse me!



## xXMyBunLutivickXx (Oct 22, 2014)

I do have a big announcement. I am getting a sister. I don't know how to react but I dink I might like her. Daddy said she's a 30 pound Flemish doe. What does dat meen?


----------



## kenna219 (Oct 23, 2014)

30 pounds!! Oh my gosh i cant even imagine it. My lionhead is barely 3 pounds! Good luck with the introduction. Hope they like each other.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 23, 2014)

Trix here-

That is a big announcement. 30 pounds? That is almost ten of me!!!! Don't let her sit on you!!!!!


----------



## pani (Oct 23, 2014)

I asked mama how much 30 pounds was... she said it was TOO MANY of me to count! Wow! You be careful of the new big bunny Lutivick! Make sure she knows who the boss is in the house (you)!!

~ Felix


----------



## xXMyBunLutivickXx (Oct 23, 2014)

My daddy sed dat she will be here before Christ mass(what is dat and when is it?)


----------



## xXMyBunLutivickXx (Oct 23, 2014)

Here is her her name is Maisy


----------



## xXMyBunLutivickXx (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 23, 2014)

She's beautiful!!!!


----------



## xXMyBunLutivickXx (Oct 24, 2014)

Dos anybunny no what Christ mass is?


----------



## Apebull (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh dats when dey bring in a tree and put a fence around it do you can't eat it or de yummy paper covered boxes under it.


----------



## RabbitsForever303 (Nov 5, 2014)

What breed is Daisy?


----------



## BunBun02 (Nov 7, 2014)

She looks like a Flemish giant 


BunBun.... Breeding quality mini lops since 1999


----------



## xxbunnylover (Mar 5, 2015)

She is so sweet and pretty View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1425567938.341324.jpg


----------

